# 1x2x3 Sale?



## Parity (Feb 8, 2010)

Is there any store anywhere that sells 1x2x3's?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Feb 8, 2010)

If you wanna pay $30 USD, ofcourse.
http://bedardpuzzles.com/index.php?puzzle/1


----------



## LNZ (Feb 8, 2010)

The 1x2x3 has only 48 possible states. The only cuboid that has a lower count is the 1x2x2 with just 6 possible states.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Feb 8, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> If you wanna pay $30 USD, ofcourse.
> http://bedardpuzzles.com/index.php?puzzle/1



Yeah but the waiting line is LONG.

I think it's faster just to make it yourself but it's hard to do.


----------



## TomZ (Feb 8, 2010)

If you don't want to wait on the bedardpuzzles list, then you can also buy a DIY kit from my Shapeways shop: http://www.shapeways.com/model/48584/easy_cuboid__1x2x3.html - it is a little more expensive ($31 white, $36 black) than the bedardpuzzles one but shipping on this is free and no waiting involved.
The item is for the plastic pieces only, you will need to assemble and sticker it yourself.



> The only cuboid that has a lower count is the 1x2x2 with just 6 possible states.


So what about the 1x1x2?


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Feb 8, 2010)

i make them with rubiks 3x3 pieces
very simple to build
ive made 3 of them


----------



## nathanajah (Feb 8, 2010)

TomZ said:


> If you don't want to wait on the bedardpuzzles list, then you can also buy a DIY kit from my Shapeways shop: http://www.shapeways.com/model/48584/easy_cuboid__1x2x3.html - it is a little more expensive ($31 white, $36 black) than the bedardpuzzles one but shipping on this is free and no waiting involved.
> The item is for the plastic pieces only, you will need to assemble and sticker it yourself.
> 
> 
> ...



What about 1x1x1?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 8, 2010)

nathanajah said:


> TomZ said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to wait on the bedardpuzzles list, then you can also buy a DIY kit from my Shapeways shop: http://www.shapeways.com/model/48584/easy_cuboid__1x2x3.html - it is a little more expensive ($31 white, $36 black) than the bedardpuzzles one but shipping on this is free and no waiting involved.
> ...



that's a cube.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 9, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> nathanajah said:
> 
> 
> > TomZ said:
> ...



What about the bandaged 1*1*2 ?


----------



## Crystl (Feb 9, 2010)

that's such a great cube, I hope I can have one soon


----------



## Fire Cuber (Feb 9, 2010)

TMOY said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > nathanajah said:
> ...



possible states ROFL for 1x1x1, 1x1x2 and 1x2x2

1x1x1 = 1 no less no more it's 1 (wait I saw this on a guy signature)

1x1x2 means 4

bandaged 1x1x2 is equal to 1x1x1 (like teraminx with 7x7 wait, no) so ya, there is only one


----------



## mati rubik (Feb 9, 2010)

and the 0x0x0? or the 0x0x2?


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Feb 9, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> If you wanna pay $30 USD, ofcourse.
> http://bedardpuzzles.com/index.php?puzzle/1





THE SPEEDSOLVING VIDEO LINK ON THE PAGE IS MINE. Didn't realize until now. Now I know why my video has so many views haha


----------

